# Resting heart rate: 100 bpm



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I've noticed my resting heart rate is very high compared to everyone in my family. They're around 60-70 bpm. I'm up there, hovering between 90 and 100 - even when I'm alone, chilling in my room.

What could be the potential causes? Do you guys have this?

I'm worried about a potential thyroid issue.


----------



## Bawkward (Mar 8, 2015)

That does not sound good, Mr. Bacon. I suggest seeing a doctor, I mean we can tell you what we think. Ultimately, it's a proper diagnose that will settle this. Let's hope it's not something serious.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm no medical expert but I checked the American Heart Association site for info. As commented above, it's always best to check with a doctor if you're concerned. There is additional info on the linked page.

Source:
http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Condi...About-Heart-Rate-Pulse_UCM_438850_Article.jsp

Normal range:

"Your resting heart rate is the heart pumping the lowest amount of blood you need because you're not exercising. If you're sitting or lying and you're calm, relaxed and aren't ill, your heart rate is normally between 60 (beats per minute) and 100 (beats per minute), Stein said."

Factors affecting heart rate:

"Air temperature: When temperatures (and the humidity) soar, the heart pumps a little more blood, so your pulse rate may increase, but usually no more than five to 10 beats a minute.

Body position: Resting, sitting or standing, your pulse is usually the same. Sometimes as you stand for the first 15 to 20 seconds, your pulse may go up a little bit, but after a couple of minutes it should settle down. Emotions: If you're stressed, anxious or "extraordinarily happy or sad" your emotions can raise your pulse.

Body size: Body size usually doesn't usually change pulse. If you're very obese, you might see a higher resting pulse than normal, but usually not more than 100.

Medication use: Meds that block your adrenaline (beta blockers) tend to slow your pulse, while too much thyroid medication or too high of a dosage will raise it."


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> I've noticed my resting heart rate is very high compared to everyone in my family. They're around 60-70 bpm. I'm up there, hovering between 90 and 100 - even when I'm alone, chilling in my room.
> 
> What could be the potential causes? Do you guys have this?
> 
> I'm worried about a potential thyroid issue.


That's not necessarily an abnormal figure. Especially if you're younger. I have a high heart rate myself. If you don't have any accompanying ailments, you really shouldn't worry.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

-Stress
-Being in a bad physical shape
-Consuming coffeine or nicotine or other stimulants
-Thyroid problems

Are some possible explanations. But there's not neccessarily anything wrong with having a resting heart rate at 100 though it is a little high.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Thyroid medications can cause this too.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Its a bit high alright mine is around 70 with the redline been at 185


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Probably time to lay off the bacon.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine now sits at 100-120bpm and no one knows why. If you are on any medication that can do it. I've had several ekg, a stress echo, and blood tests. Nothing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

kageri said:


> Mine now sits at 100-120bpm and no one knows why. If you are on any medication that can do it. I've had several ekg, a stress echo, and blood tests. Nothing.


And you're not on a beta blocker to bring that down? Doesn't sound at all healthy to to have a resting heart rate so high.

I have high blood pressure and my resting heart rate is around 100. The reason I'm on a beta blocker is because I need a drug that both lowers BP & pulse, which a beta blocker does very well. Other classes of BP drugs like an ACE inhibitor would lower my BP just as well, but would leave my pulse at 100.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Possible causes:
-Hyperthyroidism
-Certain medications, or stimulants (such as Adderall, nicotine, caffeine, etc.)
-Lack of cardiovascular exercise (the heart has to work harder at rest in the absence of adequate exercise)
-Anxiety
-Stress
-Your heart rate will also be higher if you tend to fidget a lot while you're sitting. That's fine -- it's simply elevated due to increased movement.

While you RHR is still in the normal range, it _is_ at the higher end. It might be normal for you (and it is normal for your resting pulse be higher than your parents' because it typically slows down with age), but it would still be wise to see a doctor to have your thyroid checked, as well as to rule out any other possible causes.


----------

